# Doggie troubles



## Warrigal (May 3, 2015)

A poodle and a collie are walking down the street.

The poodle turns to the collie and says, "My life is a mess.
 My owner is mean, my girlfriend is having an affair with a German shepherd and I'm nervous as a cat."

"Why don't you go see a psychiatrist?" asks the collie.

"I can't," replies the poodle. "I'm not allowed on the couch."


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 3, 2015)




----------



## jujube (May 3, 2015)

Well, that didn't work.......  I had a great picture to post and it came out the size of a flea.


----------



## Glinda (May 3, 2015)




----------

